# if you've used miracle gro on your lawn



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Did you use it in their garden sprayer thing, or did you mix it in a backpack sprayer or?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have used it on my lawn and flowerbeds with great results. Amazing how it helps flowering plants bloom.

I used the hose end sprayer they sell and twist off the showerhead looking watering can so it sprays flat pattern.

I used it on my lawn and all my neighbors started copying my approach. I buy the blue crystals at Sam's Club.

I have since moved on to other dry and liquid fertilizers, but Miracle Gro definitely will make your lawn look great.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

So gave it a try and man, that takes forever! I think I may either mix it in the backpack sprayer or even mix with water and use the hose end sprayer.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> So gave it a try and man, that takes forever! I think I may either mix it in the backpack sprayer or even mix with water and use the hose end sprayer.


If you want to get done in a hurry, tilt the bottle sideways (hold it at the 9:00 position) and it will turn the water stream blue and empty the powder out of the plastic reservoir in about two to three minutes.

You will be able to see the water change from clear to blue when you hit the right position. :thumbup:

My wife taught me that trick. She used to water her flowers while drinking a cup of coffee. Done in three minutes.

With the lawn I used the bottle the normal way. But I watered the yard drinking a cold one, and I sip and savor.... :lol:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Ah! thank you!


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

I've used it a few times with the miracle grow hose end sprayer . That stuff is amazing if you're looking for darker color and thicker lawn .


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> So gave it a try and man, that takes forever! I think I may either mix it in the backpack sprayer or even mix with water and use the hose end sprayer.


1.25 lb in 4 gallons of water per 1000 sq ft


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > So gave it a try and man, that takes forever! I think I may either mix it in the backpack sprayer or even mix with water and use the hose end sprayer.
> ...


Thank you


----------

